# moroccan car insurance



## tedgrimshaw (Mar 30, 2010)

hi guys, I am new here so bear with me please. I do not have a motorhome yet but am hopeing. In the mean time I am taking my car to the south of spain and would like to spend a few days in Morocco. I think the ferry sounds easy to get at short notice maybe from Terrifa or Algerciras. My question is about car insurance and my normal company does not do Morocco but I was told its possible to get car insurance in Morocco itself. Do any of you regulars know anything about it. I would sure apreciate anything you can offer. Just another one - Is it safe - considering that we are old codgers and just ripe for the odd mugging so are in the fireing line if there is flack about. any comments will be very welcome. many thanks ted.


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

for the Motorhome into Morocco my insurer said I was covered with my normal policy but needed to carry a green card which they sent to me with no extra charge.

bill


----------

